

Building an IOT Platform: Centralized vs. Decentralized Models - jesusmrv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/building-iot-platform-centralized-vs-decentralized-models-rodriguez

======
danyork
I found this an interesting view... but I think there's another model that's a
combination. The author assumes all devices will talk to the cloud-based
service, although in the "Decentralized" model the devices may talk amongst
each other and THEN out to the cloud.

However, there could also be model where all the IoT devices communicate with
a local hub within a building and then communicate back to the cloud through
that local hub. So the model is "decentralized" in that it does not have
reliance on a central hub... but "centralized" _within_ the local area.
Perhaps this is a "Distributed Hub" model or something like that.

